# floor sink vendor needed!



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey everyone, My recent supplyhouse has been a real prick to deal with, $60 for a floor sink... 12" I am looking for a supplyhouse or wholesaler selling sanitary floor sinks for a good price. I need about 50 of them monthly. Does anyone know any good vendors in California?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use plastic Zurn Light Comm or Watts.

And there about 50-60 bucks


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry i should have been more clear. i am looking for a good vendor in california or nation wide that'd ship cast iron floor sinks.


----------

